# First fatty, some burnt ribs and some BEAUTIFUL wildflowers!



## pacnwsteve (Jul 21, 2008)

OK, did my first fatty yesterday but didn't get my q-view up on time.  I also scorched some ribs.  The smoker was running hot and pretty much ruined about 22 bucks worth of baby backs (I blame the smoker, not me!).  Live and learn.  But the fatty, stuffed with rainbow chard, carmelized sweet onions and smoked gouda was great.  Here is some tardy q-view.  The fatty fell apart when cut but was the star of dinner (easy to beat burnt ribs!)  

Also, for a bonus, some WA wildflower-view!  Attached are some pix from a hike I did up to Marmot pass in the Olympic Mountains today.  It's been a late melt out in the high country up here this year.  The wildflowers were spectacular!  So, some "wildflower" view to make up for the mediocre q-view.

Burnt ribs and fattie:


The fattie:


Plated:


Along the trail to the pass:


A couple of close ups:



Marmot Pass (no marmots but views for miles into the interior Olympics!):


----------



## walking dude (Jul 21, 2008)

Steve..........is that a ecb gourmet smoker?


----------



## pacnwsteve (Jul 21, 2008)

Yep, but there wasn't much gourmet going on yesterday.


----------



## walking dude (Jul 21, 2008)

it looks like it..............check out my threads on moding the gourmet so you can control heat better

here's one

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=16652

another one

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=14587

and another one

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=15231


----------



## pacnwsteve (Jul 21, 2008)

excellent.  Thanks!  this was my first after doing a mod on the charcoal pan (I added a raised grate for better heat---boy did it work!


----------



## walking dude (Jul 21, 2008)

now make that slide vent for the bottom hole, and you will have better controls of your temps

ALSO......don't go by the pos dial gauge for temps that is standard crap from brinkman............get a maverick redi-check digi thermo........has two seperate probes, one for the meat, which you don't use on ribs, those, mostly go by times, and another probe to attach to the grate, so you can check grate temps, and control em, to try and keep temps 230-250


----------



## blacklab (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the ribs. Those pics you took of your hike are awesome 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Thanks for shareing.


----------



## pacnwsteve (Jul 21, 2008)

OK WD.  Next mod will definitely be the thermo.   I have killed a  few too many racks of ribs to keep risking temp issues.  Thanks for the great suggestions.  Ideally, I would move on from the ECB, but that may be out in the future a bit.  So, I will make do with what I have.  Great suggestions.  Thanks very much.


----------



## mavrick813 (Jul 21, 2008)

I used my maverick et-73 on the 2 shoulders I just finished. I got an extra meat probe and stuck it in the smoker spot. Worked like a charm. 

Mike


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the ribs. The view and flowers are awesome!!


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 22, 2008)

Stupid inanimate objects! They don't do what I want them to do either. It's almost like working with kids or cats.

Wildflower-view definitely worth it! Believe it or not, there are things more spectacular than awesome Q-view.


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 22, 2008)

Any Qview of the wildflowers after you took them off the smoker?


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 22, 2008)

Steve!
What a view!!  That is must be why you get so much rain, if ya didn't you would never be inside! Breath taking......thx


----------

